# RIP Bear



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear's limping got really bad very quickly. She basically quit putting any weight on her right leg. She was on prednisone which causes hind end weakness that made it really difficult for her to walk. She would need to stop after just a few steps to rest. I was hoping she would at least make it until Tuesday when our vet was open (I didn't want strangers doing this), but I couldn't stand to see her in pain. 
I almost changed my mind when we got to the ER vet because of course she perked up. After about 5 min it was clear she was still in a lot of pain though and I think seeing her in pain hurt worse than the thought of being without her.

RIP Bear monster
You were the best dog I could have hoped for.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry!!!!! I was so hoping Bear would pull through.

RIP pretty girl.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...RIP Bear


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know how hard this decision must have been for you, but you definitely made the right call not to let Bear suffer. I am sure she thanks you for that. RIP sweet Bear. So sorry for your loss -hugs-


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jennifer...that final act of kindness is always the hardest. She'll always be with you in heart and soul.

Pete


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

oh no  I'm so sorry to read this. Take comfort in the fact that your girl is no longer in pain. RIP Bear.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jennifer. Rest in peace, beautiful Bear. (((((((HUGS))))))).


----------



## Calliesmommy (Feb 27, 2012)

My heart breaks for you. RIP Bear.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP beautiful girl! Please know my thoughts are with you....Bless you...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my, my heart goes out to you for making this most difficult but loving decision for your dear Bear. I am sure all of those pups who have crossed the bridge before her are reaching out their paws to surround her with love and show her the best places to run and play.

Peace to your heart...I am so sorry...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. You've taken on the pain to spare her of it. Bless your heart and Godspeed sweet Bear. You are forever loved!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry that you had to say good-bye to Bear. You have given her the gift of a pain free life now. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh Jennifer, I'm so sorry to read this. Godspeed Bear, may you run fast and free at the bridge. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Jennifer, my heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry that you lost Bear. Run free and be happy, Bear!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for the loss of sweet Bear.


Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet girl. Say hello to my Buddy.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I read this and know your pain all too well. It's not the easiest decision to make, but it is the best one in the end because you end their pain. 6 weeks tomorrow for me and I know how it is when they perk up but it's for you not them. They want you to know that they are ready to let go.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry you lost your Bear. It hurts a lot but you did the kindest thing you could have done for him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I was hoping and praying you would get more time with Bear.

Letting them go ends their pain and starts ours, but it the most loving thing we do and of course the hardest.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to say good bye to Bear....it's so hard to say good bye


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I'm so sorry Jennifer...that final act of kindness is always the hardest.


I couldn't say this better.... My heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bear - by ending their pain we know that our pain is just beginning.

Run free again Bear and sleep softly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Bear has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. My heart goes out to you, I know your pain and loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet girl.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed Bear.

Bear is now at Rainbow Bridge, running and playing pain free.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry for your loss  Bear was very lucky that you put her needs first and didn’t ask her to wait until Tuesday--you’re a great mom. Hugs to you at this very difficult time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you have lost beautiful Bear  You gave her the final gift of freeing her from her pain. We know exactly how you're feeling right now. Daisy will be looking after her for you, take care.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I was also hoping Bear would pull through. So sorry to hear about your loss, but you no doubt made the right decision.


----------



## frameart (Apr 17, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about Bear, I had to make the same heart breaking decision to make for my Sandie 6 weeks ago. It was the worst day of my life, I know the pain and heartache you are suffering. I hope Bear, Sandie and all the other Golden Angels are running free and playing untill we are reunited. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear is at peace with my Smooch and Snobear.
We will see them, again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bear. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart just aches for you. I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that Bear is no longer in pain, though you are hurting terribly.

Peace be with you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh NO! I'm so very sorry for the loss of Bear. I was reading your post thru tears when I read that seeing her in pain hurt worse than the thought of being without her. You gave Bear the gift of being free of pain. RIP sweet Bear


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

My heart is broken for you. I know the pain you feel... Pat


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bear. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run softly at the Bridge Bear, free and without pain.


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, it is so hard to make that decision, but it is one that takes their pain away and then they can run like the wind.

Rest in Peace sweet Bear. Peace Be With You!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My sympathies to you and your family. This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

So sorry. They depend on us to do this kind act for them but it is so hard.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Bear. You have been a wonderful mum to him. I know you will be heartbroke, please take some peace in knowing he is amongst lots and lots of friends,who are now young, healthy, and running free and sleeping softly.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know how heavy your heart is right now and am so sorry for your pain.
Bear was a sweet and valiant girl and you were too to make this decision. Hugs and prayers sent your way.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Bear.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to see this sad news. My heart goes out to you.


----------

